# Est-il possible d'installer Windows 10 sur MacBook Pro early 2011 ?



## salemmars (24 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour

Je suis nouveau à utiliser macOS : est t-il possible d'installer Windows10 sur un Mac Book Pro early2011 i7 8 Go de ram, disque SSD. J'ai essayé mais le problème est au niveau du conversion du mbr en gpt du disque dur
La question est : si je convertis le disque en gpt avec un outil sur Windows sans perdre les données, est-ce que macOS reste en marche ??

Merci pour la réponse


----------



## polux748 (24 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour.

Si tu installes Parallels Desktop pour Mac, y a pas de soucis que tu fasses tourner Windows 10.


----------



## salemmars (24 Novembre 2020)

merci pour votre reponse
je cherche pas a utiliser les virtual machine ,je cherche a faire un dual boot


----------



## Aliboron (24 Novembre 2020)

Pour installer Windows comme tu le demandes, il te faut utiliser *Boot Camp* (tu trouveras l'outil dans /Applications/Utilitaires). C'est la seule façon pour installer Windows sur un Mac sans prendre le risque de le transformer en brique, pour faire court. Après, je ne suis pas certain qu'on puisse installer Windows 10 dans la version High Sierra...


_--------------------------------
Note du modérateur de service (ici Aliboron) :_
*On transfère tout ça dans la section appropriée !*


----------



## Locke (25 Novembre 2020)

salemmars a dit:


> Je suis nouveau à utiliser macOS : est t-il possible d'installer Windows10 sur un Mac Book Pro early2011 i7 8 Go de ram, disque SSD.


Le juge de paix est Assistant Boot Camp, dans sa fenêtre d'installation, quelle est la version de Windows qui est proposée ? Est-ce qu'il est mentionné l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso. Par défaut avec ton modèle de 2011, comme il possède un lecteur SuperDrive il te faudra utiliser un DVD original de Windows 7, 8 ou 8,1, mais pas de Windows 10, ou une copie du DVD gravée depuis un vrai PC.


salemmars a dit:


> J'ai essayé mais le problème est au niveau du conversion du mbr en gpt du disque dur
> La question est : si je convertis le disque en gpt avec un outil sur Windows sans perdre les données, est-ce que macOS reste en marche ??


Ça ne servira à rien, sauf à devoir passer par le Terminal pour remettre en ordre les dégâts que tu auras causés, car au bout d'un moment tu ne vas plus pouvoir supprimer correctement une partition Windows que tu auras réservée !


----------

